# Kompaktkühler - Ryzen 5 5600X



## RavionHD (6. November 2020)

Hallo,
zur neuen CPU bräuchte ich auch eine entsprechende Kühlung, wäre in meinem Fall auch meine erste Wakü.
Was wäre denn da ganz allgemein empfehlenswert?
RBG würde mich sehr freuen.

Was halter ihr z.Bsp. von dem hier:


			https://www.amazon.de/Corsair-CPU-Fl%C3%BCssigkeitsk%C3%BChlung-240-mm-Radiator-Dynamischer-Multi-Zone-RGB-Pumpenkopf/dp/B0829RTMKY/ref=mp_s_a_1_1_sspa?dchild=1&keywords=Corsair+iCUE+H100i&qid=1604632557&sr=8-1-spons&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUFUMzdJQVM4V1RaR1YmZW5jcnlwdGVkSWQ9QTEwMzAxMjdDMklINjU1SVRKMjQmZW5jcnlwdGVkQWRJZD1BMDg5MDkwNTJOS0xTT0ZDNEcwSU8md2lkZ2V0TmFtZT1zcF9waG9uZV9zZWFyY2hfYXRmJmFjdGlvbj1jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==
		

Danke!


----------



## Aerni (6. November 2020)

https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-dark-rock-pro-4-bk022-a1794846.html der kann das genauso gut, ist leise, kühlt den 5600X locker weg und kostet noch weniger. wenn du so nen rbg junky bist, musste schon die rgb platinum version wählen, dann biste schon bei 130€.


----------



## Rolk (6. November 2020)

Die letzten PCGH Tests waren sehr eindeutig. Bei einer AiO immer Arctic Liquid Freezer II. Beste Kühlleistung, leiseste Pumpe, kein Lüftertausch notwendig. 






						Wasserkühlung Komplettsets mit Hersteller: Arctic heise online Preisvergleich / Deutschland
					

Günstige Preise, Meinungen und Bewertungen zu vielen Produkten findest du bei heise online




					www.heise.de


----------



## RavionHD (6. November 2020)

Der Arctic Liquid hört sich schon sehr gut an, gibt es da etwas Ähnliches, nur nit RGB?


----------



## JayJay_AT (6. November 2020)

frage ist ob der Artic Liquid 360 Rev.2 auch einen 5900XT packen würde ???


----------



## mgiceman311 (6. November 2020)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Der Arctic Liquid hört sich schon sehr gut an, gibt es da etwas Ähnliches, nur nit RGB?


Diese z.b. 
	

	







						Alphacool Eisbaer Aurora 240 ab € 114,41 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Alphacool Eisbaer Aurora 240 ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Typ: intern (offenes System) • Kühlkörper: CPU • Kühlkörpermaterial: Kupfer • Kompatibilität: CPU 775, 11… ✔ Komplettsets ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Iw0TFHtytmk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bariphone (6. November 2020)

JayJay_AT schrieb:


> frage ist ob der Artic Liquid 360 Rev.2 auch einen 5900XT packen würde ???


Hier geht es doch um den 5600X. Den kann man auch mit Handauflegen  kühlen.
Und soweit ich ich den Launch nicht ganz verpennt habe gibt es noch gar keinen 5900XT.

Die 360er AIO ist mit dem NH D15 oder DeepCool Gamerstorm oder DRP4 zu vergleichen.  Wobei ich die genannten Luftkühler eher noch vor den AIO sehen würde. 
Also packen die AiO einen 5900X auch


----------



## JayJay_AT (6. November 2020)

@Bariphone Ja da hast du vollkommen recht. Ich meinte den 5900X - und ja du hattest recht. es ging vom Threadstarter um den 5600X - so kam ich auf den AL2R360 und hab den Thread gekapert


----------



## RavionHD (6. November 2020)

mgiceman311 schrieb:


> Diese z.b.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke, was haltet ihr vom MSI MAG CoreLiquid 360R für 130 Euro?
Hört sich sehr gut an in Tests:








						MSI MAG CoreLiquid 360R im Test - Hardwareluxx
					

Hardwareluxx testet die AiO-Kühlung MSI MAG CoreLiquid 360R.




					www.hardwareluxx.de


----------



## Bariphone (6. November 2020)

JayJay_AT schrieb:


> @Bariphone Ja da hast du vollkommen recht. Ich meinte den 5900X - und ja du hattest recht. es ging vom Threadstarter um den 5600X - so kam ich auf den AL2R360 und hab den Thread gekapert


alles gut, nicht das wir hier noch an einander vorbeireden


----------

